

For Law School Graduates, Debts if Not Job Offers - chailatte
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/01/09/business/09law.html

======
kylelibra
This is an area which seems ripe for innovation. I can understand why most of
the schools wouldn't want a third party firm to independently collect this
data.

------
Maven911
I am suprised this has not made the front page of HN..this is a really
interesting article in the popular@HN education bubble saga....

